# Leg amputation scheduled



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

Tika's surgery is scheduled for Thursday and possibly she is coming home that night :afraid: The veterinary office doesn't have staff overnight so if she still needs IV pain control she will be sent to a 24hr animal hospital and then returned to her regular vet in the morning. 

Her vet has been wonderful about the whole process and I'm so glad we have her. She has called me back each time I've called to ask questions or book appointments. She even rearranged her schedule and the office schedule so Tika's surgery is the only one that will be done that day.

I'm trying to get everything ready for when Tika comes home. Tika and I will be staying on the first floor for a week or two and I need to get her crate cleaned up and moved in there. I think I might need a different bed as she will probably be too unsteady to use her current squishy lumpy one. I've got chicken broth to put in her water if needed, she loves her food but I've got some canned just in case she needs coaxing. We've got lots of towels and I'm making up a couple more hot/cold packs so we can rotate them as needed.

I'm happy she is finally having this necessary surgery but it is also nerve wracking! Any thoughts on what else we might need in the first few days?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Just want to say I'll be thinking of you and your girl on Thursday. I'm sure those with experience will offer great suggestions. You are handling this _amazingly_ well. Tika is lucky to have you as her guardian. Wishing you both well through the surgery and rehab. :clover:


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Will say a little prayer for your sweet Tika that all will go well and her recovery will be swift. I am so sorry she (and YOU) are have to go through this.

My pet sitter has a beautiful shephard/shar pei mix (rescue) who had a rear leg amputated shortly after she got him. Atlas does so well on his three legs you hardly realize anything is "amiss." He runs and plays and goes on walks with my two girls when they stay with his "mom."


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Best of luck to both of you! Get well soon, Tika!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

You sound like you've got all your bases covered for Tika's surgery. Prayers for a successful surgery and a fast and uneventful recovery! Please keep us updated.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

We will be praying that Tika's surgery goes well and wishing her a speedy recovery. Hugs to you for being an amazing person throughout this ordeal.

Sylvia & the Girls


----------



## Wren (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi elem8886

You are right about the bed, find or make a bed with a firm surface, nothing really squishy that will get tangled around her other legs, keep her unbalanced, or slid around when she tries to move, sit or stand. For Raleigh, I just laid out 4-5 towels flat across the floor as the bed because I didn’t want to be washing out the dog bed often.

You might want something moisture proof between the bedding and the floor in case Tika has accidents. (sometimes the meds and anesthesia make them groggy and they cannot hold it- I had to change his bedding several times over 3 days, none after that) I used an old shower curtain I had lying around, but you could just get one of those cheap plastic table cloths from a dollar store. 

You can also roll towels or fleece and place them around the sides of her body or crate to provide support for her head and body. Does that make sense? …So, firm but soft, supportive surface on the bottom of the crate, rolled towels around her sides or the sides of the crate. 

I would make 2 rounds of towel bedding. One in use and one in the washer/ dryer if the first was soiled and then ready to go if needed.

Once we were done with accidents, I gave him a firm orthopedic dog bed, one of those thick but flat ones with the little nubs in the foam. 

Raleigh didn’t stay confined to his crate, except at night after the first 3 days. I kept him in his crate at night because I didn’t want him wandering around in the dark at night. During the day he preferred to sleep right on his new bed on the floor. I think it was about a month or 6 weeks after that I finally didn’t make him stay in his crate at night, but that was probably more about my anxiety than his.

Take care of yourself, too. Prepare some food for yourself ahead of time and freeze it or put in the fridge, so you won’t have to worry about cooking the first couple of days. I know you will want to keep a close eye on her so nap when she naps; shower when she naps… kind of like having a new baby, but it won’t last nearly as long.

Wishing you both all the best.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Adore you generosity of spirit, *Wren*! :adore: There's simply _nothing_ like the voice of experience. I think you're helping more people than you can imagine by sharing what you have. Really good of you!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Y'all are going to be fine. Take a deep breath, you're going through more than she will be. 

When my dog had her surgery (FHO), I was a panicked wreck. She, on the other hand, was up and ready to chase the cat on her third day post op. lol What I did for Hoppy though is laid out runner carpets on the slick floor in the kitchen because she gets to trucking along and tries to make the corner and wipes out. She can get better traction on the little runners and then I don't feel horrible when she falls. (Use the non skid thingees underneath or it defeats the purpose). 

Other than that, definitely use washable bedding the first week or so with a moisture barrier, Hoppy 'leaked' for a couple of days (urine) and had a little drainage from her incision for a day. Watch for gnawing on sutures and try to avoid the 'cone-of-shame' if at all possible since that may rub on a sore spot and will make learning to balance much more difficult. 

Relax, dogs are tough, she'll be ok although I'm guessing she'll milk it a bit since I'm sure she has you all figured out by now.  Dogs are brats that way. Hoppy suckered me until I caught her chasing the cat. lol Funny how she was soooooo miserable until Mach trotted past. As soon as she knew she was busted, she tried the whole gimping and big sigh thing. I didn't fall for it anymore and she has been her normal goofball self ever since. 

The darn things have us well trained, don't they?

Relax, you're going to be ok. Tika will be up and bouncing around in no time. You will look back on this with a huge sigh of relief in a few weeks/months. I know I did.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Love that there are people experienced with thing type of thing giving you help...Poodle Forum is so good about that. Know that I will be sending you lots of healing energy and love during this difficult time. You are so wonderful to be there for Tika in this way. 

It's worse on you than Tika, she will be fine....tell us everything!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Tons of good thoughts to you and your sweet Tika, elem8886. I'm glad you are able to have the surgery for her to avoid what could happen without it. At the same time, I'm sorry it's necessary. All good wishes for you both.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'll be thinking of both of you on Thursday - I'm sure she will bounce back in no time.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Best wishes from us too (Lucia and me) ... hope everything will go well and she will recover nicely :hug:


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

Sending prayers to you and Tika for a safe surgery with a quick and easy recovery.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm sending lots of love your way as Tika's surgery approaches. You are certainly a role model in handling this new situation, and I'll be using you and Tika as a source of strength during Ryker's upcoming surgery. 

Well wishes and good thoughts are headed your way! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Sending you and Tika love and prayers. From Cookie the Tripawd: "Hey Tika, you will be hopping about in no time at all and you will feel so much better!"


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Sending my very best to you and Tika...that she'll have a speedy recovery without too much trouble.

My son's old girlfriend's dog had to have a leg amputated and it was astounding how quickly he recovered and adapted. He was running around peeing on bushes in no time, it seemed. They're just amazing. 

So, best wishes for a successful surgery and lots of hugs for Tika and you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PF people are the best. I don't have experience in this area, and while I wouldn't wish it on anyone, I am so happy that Wren and BorderKelpie chimed in with theirs to reassure you and offer suggestions to you. I will be thinking of you and Tika tomorrow. It sounds like she will be in great hands with your vet. I hope she gets to come home to you same day.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I know you and Tika have a difficult day ahead of your tomorrow. You'll be on my mind. I wish her safely through the surgery and home to you where her life can begin anew.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good wishes for tomorrows surgery! I know you will be taking good care of Tika and of course all of us here at PF will be waiting for an update!. Thank You for sharing, your posts will be an education for all!
Have a peaceful evening and give your girl a BIG PF hug!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

We will all be praying for Tika tomorrow. Please keep us posted on her surgery.

Sylvia & The Girls!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Sending good vibes to Tika!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hoping all is well, and Tika is already recovering. Hugs to you both.


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

Again, thank you so much everyone! Extra thanks to Wren and BorderKelpie for sharing your personal experiences - I've done lots of reading about the surgery/recovery but it is more reassuring to hear from people you "know". Wren, your comparison to having a new baby seems very appropriate: I feel like I'm nesting :lol: I've been cleaning and organizing random spots all week, I washed all of the dog beds, car seat covers and dog towels even though most were clean, and I've been finishing up random sewing projects that have been languishing for over a year.

It is 9:50am here and I dropped Tika off at 8. They were going to start getting her ready at 9 (surgery at 10) so she probably has a pain patch and IV's attached by now and maybe the epidural.

I think my nerves are catching up to me :afraid: so I'm glad I have all of you here at pf to keep me company


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Hope the call soon comes to tell you all went well with Tika's surgery. You'll move on well from there, the pair of you, I just know it!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Got to be so horrible for you, I don't know what I would do  

Hope all goes well :hug:


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Thinking about you and Tika, and sending lots of HUGS!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Time must be standing still for you now. Hope all goes well and keep us posted


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Gosh I bet you are on a knife-edge, but you know Tika is in good hands. 

Sending you heaps of positive vibes and big cyber hugs from this side of the pond, and we're all standing by for an update.

:hug:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Thinking of you and hoping all is going well...............


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Thinking of you and Tika and how scarey this must all be...


----------



## Suey61 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi I'm sure everything will be fine sending you and Tika best wishes .your vet sounds wonderful she will be in the best possible hands and has all that love to come home too .she will make a speedy recovery because she is loved so much the best medicine for recovery .xxx


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

The vet just called and Tika is doing well. They finished the surgery at about 1:00 and she was out of anesthesia by about 2:00. 

Her pain medication is working but she has separation anxiety and is very anxious, whining with each pant so they have had to keep her more sedated than usual. She used to like the vet but, understandably, not after so many visits with painful procedures so hopefully she will be able to come home tonight.


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

Just found this thread. Wishing you and Tika didn't have to go through this ordeal, but happy that others have been able to share their experiences and ease your anxieties, a little. Sending Tika gentle hugs and healing wishes. She's in good hands with your vet and with you. Bless you for being such a wonderful, loving owner.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

It's a great relief to know the surgery is behind her. I hope she's reunited with you _ very_ soon. The vet sounds attentive, but Tika needs the comfort of being with YOU! And your need her home. Thanks for posting the update.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I am glad you know the surgery went well. I hope you can bring her home tonight so she can be happily back with you.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh, that is good that the surgery went well and he's almost ready to come home. That's amazing that he might be able to tonight. Now, for some adjustment for you both. Thinking of you and your sweet boy. He'll be glad to get home and be with you. Lots of good wishes for a good recovery and adjustment.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am so glad to hear that Tika is out of surgery and doing well ! I hope she gets to come home tonight and sleep with her Mom. Both of you will be able to sleep once she is there for you to touch.

Keeping paws and fingers crossed that you have a peaceful night!
Sending a hug for you both.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Awww poor baby. I am glad she is doing well and I hope she has a quick recovery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for the update, now we are all sending best wishes for a speedy recovery. Hope you get Tika back home soon - that will be the best place for relaxation and recovery for both of you  :hug:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a relief that the surgery is over and you can both put it behind you. Now Tika can begin to heal, hopefully she will home very soon.


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

We picked Tika up at 8:00 last night. I could hear her whining while the vet explained how the surgery went and when she would need more medication. When they brought her out she was wobbly and supported by a sling but she walked out and was already trying to keep her back leg more centred. We got her lying down on a bed in the car and once I sat beside her she was happy to stay there.

It was a bit difficult getting her out of the car at home but we managed and got her laying down on her bed. I had her bed on the floor, a SoggyDog seat cover over that and then a towel. She was pretty out of it what with the sedation and Percocet but she seemed to switch to actual sleep around midnight. We had an ice pack on and off for most of the evening and she was covered up with a couple blankets - her head and front paws were uncovered and they were so cold that we put a heater on just to get the room temperature up a little bit. She was and is uninterested in food and water but is quite willing to eat a few extra pill pockets with her Gabapentin. The waterproof and layered bed was put to use when she had an accident but we managed to change the towel without having to get her up. 

Around 2:00 she was whining and getting a bit frantic. We thought she was in pain but she wanted to stand up so we helped her up and as soon as she was off the bed she had a major accident. There were towels nearby and quite a bit was caught by the edge of the seat cover but the carpet (good so she doesn't slip, unfortunately absorbent) will need some Nature's Miracle later. After that she settled down but with all the sedatives and pain killers her breathing was quite depressed. I slept on the couch beside her and I confess, I kept a hand on her side to reassure myself that she was still breathing.

We slept until 6:30 without incident and then her whining woke me up. I know what that means now so we got her outside where she managed both with me holding up her back end. We helped her walk back inside and I changed the seat cover out for a length of plastic table cloth and put the towels back. She is still uninterested in eating or drinking anything but it's almost time for more Gabapentin so she will at least eat a few pill pockets then.

We survived the first night without too much trouble but I'm glad my family is here to help - I couldn't have managed Tika by myself. (I think I'm in the same boat as Caniche: university grad and back with family at present.) My sister, who conveniently works at a pet store  is going to run out later and get some puppy pads to provide extra absorbency on top of the bed, more Nature's Miracle (big cleanup and just in case she has another accident), and some different canned food to tempt Tika. 

Tika goes back to the vet late this afternoon so they can see how the incision is doing. The vet doesn't like to give antibiotics unless they are actually needed and since the wound was closed in multiple layers she doesn't expect infection. After today, unless there are problems, Tika won't see the vet again until she has the staples removed.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sounds like you handled things like a pro last night. I imagine it may take a few days for her appetite to return. The pain killers can really tamp it down. I find it so encouraging you were able to get her outside to do her business this morning, good for you both! It will probably be exhausting for you for a few days, but you two are already getting back in sync, with her altering you to her need to go out. I envision you'll see improvement daily. You may have another tiring day ahead of you with the vet visit, but hopefully you'll have a calm week end and each day will be more encouraging than the last. REALLY appreciate you filling us in!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Whew, what a night. But I expect things will get easier day by day as she heals. You've got a lot on your plate. But things will level off soon and it sounds like she's in good hands.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds as if you managed really well - how good that you did not have to cope all alone. Tika seems to be behaving like a trooper, determined to remember her good manners even under extreme circumstances. I hope she now makes a steady recovery without too many alarms.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am happy to hear that you both did so well last night. When you see the Vet today ask her if you if she can give her something to settle her tummy. It is sometimes just needed for a couple of days after surgery. You might also try some fresh cooked chicken just to get her started eating again.
Hugs to you both

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am happy you were able to have Tika home with you last night. I am sure it was nerve wreaking and that you are exhausted, so thank you so much for taking the time to give us such a detailed update. It sounds like you are starting to get a good sense of how you will need to manage things to help her. We will all breathe easier with you with each passing day.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

So happy that the surgery went well for Tika! It always brings tears to my eyes when a pup is hurting - hopefully she will heal fast. Hugs to all of you! And licks for Tika from the "Girls"! 

Sylvia


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Glad the surgery went well. Hope you aren't too frazzled and are getting some rest yourself. Best wishes from all here :hug:


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

All my love and best wishes for Tika's speedy recovery,how lucky she is to have such a wonderful owner,big hugs to you both.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

It's good to hear that you and she are figuring out how to get along with this new challenge. 

I wish you all the very best and hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

We've made through our second day with no major incidents! :clap2:

I want to keep a record for my own sake of how Tika's recovery progresses but I figure our experience might be helpful to someone else in the future - Wren's and Borderkelpie's personal experience with their dogs was so reassuring when I had moments of doubt. I'll update here for now but let me know if you think a new thread would be better. 


We saw her vet yesterday and she was really pleased with how Tika is doing. She expects that Tika will have a fairly quick recovery and I am cautiously optimistic as well. I'm mostly worried about overdoing it and causing a setback - keeping Tika still is going to be a challenge. Also, since Tika had an accident while laying down, possibly wetting the incision, the vet has Tika taking antibiotics every 12 hours.

Pain management: 
Tika gets Percocet every 12 hours and Gabapentin every 8 hours. I've noticed that about an hour before her next dose of both of these she gets a bit restless and turns to look at the incision. At that point she seems to prefer laying on that side so perhaps the pressure makes if feel a bit better. I've also been putting an icepack on her thigh for a little while every few hours and she seems to like that.

Appetite:
The vet thought Tika was a little dehydrated on Friday but decided she would be fine since she was drinking water/chicken broth and showing interest in food again. Today she was drinking lots of water and turning up her nose at canned food so I've been giving her a mix of homemade and canned with a few kibbles at the end. All her medications have to be taken with food so she is essentially eating 5 small meals a day.
Tika won't eat pill pockets (Greenies or homemade) anymore which means that I have to push 15 pills a day to the back of her mouth and get her to swallow them. :frusty: Unfortunately, her throat is still sore from the intubation and it's becoming difficult to get her mouth open. I don't even want to think about how many pills I had to give a second or third time after she managed to spit them out. Sigh, I may have to consider a pill gun if this keeps up. 

Mobility:
Tika is wearing the Ruffwear Webmaster Harness all the time right now but I undo the back strap when she is lying so it doesn't dig in. She is getting to her feet mostly by herself but I "catch" her back end so she doesn't stumble over or fall back down. Walking out to the grass is going well, she is a bit slow of course, but she has the hop down pat and for the most part keeps her back leg centred. She is getting the hang of squatting with only one back leg to balance/hold her up - this morning she still needed help but was doing better this evening. She has some trouble turning away from the missing leg side but she can back up and hop up/over the door sill.

Incision:
The incision still seems fine, no weeping or bleeding, not much swelling. She has bruising along the bottom/inside of the thigh - she only had a small amount when we brought her home but it has developed to the length of the incision since then. Most of the bruising is still red but the edges are beginning to turn purple.


We are finished pills for today and now I have to see how well I can keep us both dry in the pouring rain. One more trip outside and then it's bedtime.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I am so glad to hear her recovery is going well. 

I wish for your sake her pill swallowing will improve. I guess it's like giving a child medicine it doesn't like. Maybe hide it some cheese, or rolled up turkey, ham, or perhaps in a piece of hotdog? These may be foods you wouldn't normally give her but these aren't normal times!! 

I don't mean to sound rude, I just looked at your original message about the condition of her leg and the location and was wondering about the extent of the amputation. I really do feel uncomfortable asking, it seems crass. I am just trying to understand the nature of the surgery since you mentioned you put ice packs on her thigh, and the original mass was in the area of the hock. Please forgive me if it looks as though I am being insensitive, that is the furthest from my intentions.

Best wishes to both of you for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I think you are an_ amazing _caregiver, so thorough and thoughtful! It's good of you to share Tika's recovery journey with us, it's certain to help others. I really appreciate hearing how she's coming along. How tough to get all those pills into her! The old standbys that work for me have been rolling the pill in peanut butter, cheese, liverwurst or coconut oil. But I know how quickly a dog can "return" even a well disguised pill. You might ask the vet if any of the meds come in liquid form. I have found getting a dropper full of medication into a dog's or cat's mouth easier at times. If you can entice her with a small bit of food (a peice of hot dog, meatball, whatever) then give her one with the pill it, and another without it in quick succession, that sometimes works. There are some ideas for administering pills here. How to Give Your Dog a Pill: Several Methods | eileenanddogs It does sound like Tika is making very good and rapid progress. Here's to it continuing and her soon running around like her old self!:clover:


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

Luce and Chagallsmom, those are good suggestions for ways to hide pills. The trouble is that Tika actually chews her food - she doesn't just grab a mouthful of kibble and crunch a couple of times before swallowing, she picks up one or two pieces, crunches at least four times, and then swallows. She chews just as deliberately on anything I hide a pill in and either spits the pill out whole or crunches the pill into pieces, spits it out and spends several minutes making faces and shaking her head. She had Tramadol for a few weeks before the surgery and if I did a rapid fire of say, bread, bread, bread with pill, bread, that worked fine but she's caught on now and can't be tricked. :argh:

Luce, I don't think the question about the level of amputation is rude or insensitive at all  and I don't think I ever explained that in either thread. The tumor was in her hock joint and the bone surrounding it was deteriorated to such a degree that even if the tumor could have been removed the bone wouldn't have healed. If a dog has a limb amputated with a long "stump" remaining the dog may try to use the limb which would cause problems for that limb and for the rest of the body that would be forced into a strange position to accommodate. If you were going to have a prosthetic for a dog's back leg you would need to leave the knee joint and part of the tibia and fibula so that the prosthetic would have the best chance of staying in place. Since we weren't looking to have a prosthetic for Tika (for various reasons) the amputation was through the femur or thigh bone. The muscles were cut mid-thigh and the femur is only about 5" long. The muscles are wrapped around/over the end of the bone and they provide padding and protection. I will post a picture later so that you can see what her leg looks like.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I just want to chime in and say that you are doing the most wonderful job of taking care of little Tika...it's great that your family is there to help out...and it's so nice that you are updating us so well on the Forum.
Seems like Tika is doing VERY well, I am so impressed at how you seem to know JUST how she is feeling...and I will send prayers and healing energy that her tummy settles and she will start taking the pills better. Honestly, you are doing an AWESOME job of nursing her..Love and Hugs to you all...


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you Elemm8886, sometimes on forums it's difficult to judge the level of detail someone wants to divulge. I have seen dogs with amputations on TV, but I have never seen one in real life.

I so hope she makes a good recovery and starts taking her meds!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm so glad Tika's recovery so far, has been clear sailing, no complications!!!! Hopefully the weather will get warmer and sunny so she can gain more balance and strengthen her muscles. In no time at all I bet she'll be running just as well as if she had 4 legs!
Thank You so much for sharing it all with us, it's really an education!!!!!!!!!!
Give sweet Tika a great big gentle hug from me & Molly!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Such good news. She's going to do just fine. You are indeed doing an awesome job of being careful with her and helping her along. 

Peanut butter always works for me...they get it stuck on the roof of their mouth and lick, lick, lick so much that the pill winds up going down the hatch without them even noticing. lol. But I guess some are more able to notice than others. Just thought I'd tell my story. Lol

Thanks for the organized update. It was very nice to get the good news.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so glad this is behind you both. I'll be praying for Tika, and hoping she has a good recovery and learns her new center of balance quickly.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

It sounds like Tika is learning quickly! I'll still be sending her good thoughts!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am so glad that Tika is doing so well! You are doing a wonderful job taking care of her and starting her rehab.

I understand the pill problem. I have had to get all of Nick's meds in liquid. If Tika is going to be on anything long term I would ask your Vet to change her Rx's to liquids. I get one at Target and one from a compounding Pharmacy by mail. 

You might try putting some Gatorade in her water. It will help with her energy until she is eating better.

Thank you for sharing this journey with us. I am looking forward to the next great update on Miss Tika.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

*giving pills*

I had a dog once who needed a pill when she stopped eating and the only one who could give her the pill was my husband, who put it down her throat. She would bite me if I tried to do this. My husband was out of town and she stopped eating. After I calmed down and figured I just had to take care of this, I crushed the pill, mixed it with a little water and then drew the mixture into a syringe (no needle). I quickly lifted a lip on one side of her mouth, slipped the syringe in a gap between the teeth and pushed the plunger. Now I know I can give a pill that way when the dog is difficult. I try to get liquid forms of medicine if I have to give a lot of it. Capsules are harder to deal with unless you can open the capsule and mix with food.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

So glad that Tika is doing so well! We are all praying for a speedy recovery for this amazing girl! It is such a learning experience & thanks so much for keeping us posted.

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Just wondering if you're having any better luck getting Tika to take the pills she needs? I know it's not advisable to crush all meds (wise to ask the vet first), and it can be_ so_ frustrating to try to find "the spoonful of sugar" to make the medicine go down. Hope things are going okay. Thinking of you!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, we are thinking of you and Tika. Please give an update when you can.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Just checking in on our little Tika and her amazing family. 
Hope all of you are well.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

elem8886: First I want you to know that I have been following all the posts.....and it breaks my heart to hear what little Tika (and you) have gone through. I have heard over and over that dogs adapt well, and usually are much better than the owners are when dealing with this kind of situation. I am so glad you are getting lots of support here on PF, and lots of good suggestions and you have a place to just let out your frustrations if that is what you need. I am sure Tika will be on the mend in no time with all the love you are providing.


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

*11 Days Post-Amputation*

Hi everyone :wavey: sorry about the lack of updates. My computer was having issues and I've been able to read on my phone but my posts kept getting eaten. :argh:

Thank you all for the good wishes and the suggestions for giving pills. Nothing was crushable but rolling the Gabapentin capsules in peanut butter or canned food did the trick nicely. The Percocet and antibiotics were too big for that to work but thankfully she is finished with those.

Pain management:
We are down to only Gabapentin but it is taking longer than anticipated to wean her off of them. We had an incident on Friday: she was just inside the door, I turned to pick up a newspaper on the doormat, and when I turned around she was part way up the stairs and floundering with her stump squashed on the step. 
Over the weekend she had a lot of cramping and near constant spasms of the muscles on her amputated leg. We aren't sure if this is because of the stair incident, because her Gabapentin dosage was decreasing, or a combination of both. Her regular vet is away but I called and spoke with another and she said that Tika could have muscle relaxants but they didn't help very much. The cramps/spasms finally stopped last night after about half an hour massaging her thigh and almost an hour massaging and stretching the rest of her. (She was laying on the floor for all of this and _I_ wanted a massage by the time I was finished :lol 
She must have been exhausted, poor girl, because she slept heavily all day today.  I had to wake her up and put her food bowl under her chin so that I could give her her pills! She finally woke up at about 4:30 to go outside and have food/pills but napped until we went to her checkup at 6:30. We have gone back to 2 pills 3x/day for another week or so - 5 days of no cramping before trying to decrease the dosage again.

Appetite:
She is back to her usual food and supplements with some pumpkin on top.

Mobility:
Tika is doing great hopping around! She keeps her balance well, she turns both ways, and she can back up. Each time she has to go out we've been doing a couple laps around the yard or walking about half a block and back - she wants to go go go but I wanted to make sure she didn't overdo it or develop seromas. The vet gave the go ahead for longer walks today so we will be taking several short walks a day.
We have been doing some exercises inside too to work on balance and to increase her core and leg strength. I've been looking at some of the FitPaws equipment and I think I will be getting a Balance Disc or something similar. This youtube video is very inspiring even if we're not aiming for all of these behaviours.

Incision:
The incision is healing very well. She has had no bleeding or fluid and it doesn't seem to be itchy or irritating. On Friday she will go back to the vet to have the staples removed.


And, finally, a picture of her leg from 7 days post-amputation (sorry about the quality - poor lighting and phone camera). Her muscles are completely relaxed here and the blue line shows approximately where the bone is. The incision runs along the inside/bottom and you can see part of it as a dark line near her tuck up. The sagging skin between the tuck up and thigh has tightened up some but will likely remain a bit loose. The muscles are still active right now but her thigh looks a little smaller today than it does in this picture.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Dear little girl,she is amazing,so glad to hear how well she is doing,dogs are incredible how adaptable they are.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the update - it is good to hear that Tika is doing so well, but it is clear that your care and dedicated nursing have a lot to do with her recovery. I hope things improve steadily for both of you, until you are enjoying long summer strolls and autumn gambols together, and the anxiety and pain are just distant memories.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

This was an update worth waiting for, THANK YOU! Tika's progress is as inspiring as your care and understanding of her needs. So good to think of her up and out walking around. Hope the cramping/pain situation is completely remedied and soon a thing of the past. Again, much appreciation for your open and detailed sharing of her recovery progress. My best wishes follow you both every step along the way!:clover:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the update and don't feel badly for making us wait. Tika is your number one priority and obviously you are doing a great job helping her. I am glad to see/hear that things are going well with just a few hiccups along the way.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, that nice update makes me feel glad. She's doing super well. You're amazing in your wonderful care of her. She's going to get more and more use to it. I hope that cramping stops soon. That part must be miserable. I love that you give her massages. What a great idea. Sending my very best wishes for continued recovery.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Bless your heart for sharing tika's story with all of us on pf. Loy's of hugs and best wishes coming your way.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank You for your wonderful update..........The care and love you give Tika is so evident!
I'm sorry she has to go thru having all the muscle cramps, and hope that issue is soon in the past (I personally know how painful they are and feel for Tika!) 
Would love to see a video of her walking!!!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Why, she is doing pretty good! I hate that she had the cramps and that you exhausted yourself trying to get rid of them but, she can walk and back up....this is very, very good! You are the BEST poodle Mom EVER. Love and hugs to all involved. I think she is doing very well!


----------



## Suey61 (Oct 2, 2013)

As with alot of people on the forum i have been keep up with Tika's progress i thing you have done an amazing job and the dedication you have to your dog is fabulous .Im so glad she is on the long road to recovery and she will get there with your love and help . Id like to wish you the best of luck your doing a great job helping her recover and learn new things together for the future . xxx


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you so much for the wonderful update ! I am happy that Tika is healing so well. Poor baby having muscle cramps is NOT fun.

I really appreciate the pictures. They are a blessing for others who will travel this road. You are a very special person !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

*13 Days Post-Amputation*

Well, so far so good!

She hasn't had any more cramps and seems more comfortable with the current dose of Gabapentin. The little sneak doesn't get sleepy after the dose anymore either :rolffleyes: Fifteen minutes after her pills she would be sound asleep for about half an hour and I could run around the rest of the house to get stuff done. Last night I came back down to find her curled up on the couch. At least it's a low couch and she seems fine today 

We went for a longer (about 4 blocks) walk today and she got to sniff her Boxer friends through their fence. I'm contemplating taking her in the car to see her Bichon friend who lives 10 minutes away at pre-amputation speeds - some might think that's crazy but I know you PF people understand and share this crazyness :lol: She is so funny about this dog! Every time we walk past his house she has to go over and check if he's in the yard and if he's not I have to pull her away or she would stand there and wait and wait and wait. 

I'll try to get a video of her hopping around and a better picture of the incision tomorrow. I never remember to take pictures while there's still enough light but I'll do my best.

I'm a bit worried about her back paw - her pads have always been soft and prone to cracking and the very back of the main pad is a bit raw already. She never adapted well to road walking and we live near a forest with plenty of trails so it wasn't a big problem, we'd do a couple road walks a week and the rest of the time we would go through the trails or to the local park. I'm keeping an eye on it but I might have to resort to boots which, thankfully, she actually likes wearing. I can't decide if I should put a boot on just the back foot or would it be better to put boots on all three? Let me know if you have any thoughts on that please.

I would still like to get her a better bed also. I was thinking of making a raised bed, like the Kuranda beds, but she is a nester and likes to dig and turn in circles several times before laying down. Do you think that style of bed would be too precarious for her to balance while circling? Alternatively I am going to call a foam shop to see how much making a foam bed would cost as I have enough fabric stashed to make a cover. Dog beds are so expensive and often the quality isn't that great!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Try Musher's Secret or Protecta-Pad to smooth and soothe Tika's sore pads. If that works it will be lots easier over the long run than boots. If you go to boots I would do all three feet. The way to get them used to boots is to put them on and then immediately put her down on grass or pavement and make her start moving.


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks lily, I'll see if I can find either of those products locally. Yes, for long term I don't want to have to rely on boots just for the hassle of getting them on but we already have Muttluks and Neopaws boots so we are set if she does need them. 

She's funny, she gets really excited when she sees the Neopaws boots and I think she like the noise they make when she walks. She likes to "tap dance" every now and then while wearing them and she smiles and her tail goes like crazy


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

I just found this thread and read the entire thing. I am amazed and awe inspired by the outpouring of love. Best wishes for a speedy recovery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I'm so glad she is recovering well!! Her surgery area looks real good. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

elem8886 said:


> Thanks lily, *I'll see if I can find either of those products locally*. Yes, for long term I don't want to have to rely on boots just for the hassle of getting them on but we already have Muttluks and Neopaws boots so we are set if she does need them.
> 
> She's funny, she gets really excited when she sees the Neopaws boots and I think she like the noise they make when she walks. She likes to "tap dance" every now and then while wearing them and she smiles and her tail goes like crazy


If you can't find them locally I got both on Amazon as I recall. Mushers Secret is more waxy and Protecta Pad is more creamy. You may find it helpful to have both. Mushers Secret for going out on walks and the other for calming down irritations.

That's funny about the Neopaws. It sounds very cute. I have Muttluks for Lily and she isn't wild about them. Every year I have to retrain her to accept them when the first snow comes.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I too was going suggest to Musher's Secret. (Goodness knows I've waxed on about it enough here over the years.) Hopefully you'll be able to find a local vendor. Maybe check here. Mushers Secret-all season paw protection for your dog-dealers I so like hearing Tika is getting to see some of her doggy pals. I don't have any useful suggestions for you about the choice of beds. I can only suggest any dog in need attentive good care _get an owner like you! _Nice to hear how things are going.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

What about a crib mattress for a bed ? You could cover it with any fabric you like or use a crib sheet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

How is our little Tika doing today? Hope all went well at the Vet today! Such an amazing and beautiful girl!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

*15 Days Post-Amputation*

Big news for today is that Tika had her staples removed! 

When we got there we waited a couple minutes in the waiting room, they took her back, and less than ten minutes later they brought her out staple free. The vet said that Tika looks good, she's moving really well, and the incision was a little red from where the staples had started pulling so it was definitely time to remove them. Tika is finished her scheduled appointments now :clap2: so no more trips to the vet unless something unexpected happens. We are continuing with the Gabapentin and we will start lowering the dosage on Monday.

I'll probably bring Tika to visit the vet in a couple of weeks to work on her anxiety :afraid: issues (she used to love the vet before all the liver and leg troubles) and so her regular vet can see how she is doing. 

And now the pictures! (I'm just editing a video of her walking around, I'll get that up later tonight or tomorrow.)

Tika's stapled incision last night:









Tika's staple free leg this evening (that line is just a scab - after I saw the picture I had to check :lol:









And Tika's leg today (you can see that her thigh is a little smaller and that the skin is a little tighter on her abdomen/tuck up):


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She looks FANTASTIC!!!! Fast recovery....what a strong girl!!! And what a good Mom you have been for her! Yeah, you guys are gonna do just fine!!!!:hug:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She looks wonderful, and so confident standing there. I found frequent social visits to the vet for a quick weigh in and a few treats helped enormously after Sophy went from loving my vet to considering him responsible for the pain from her slipped disc.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It all looks really good. I will be interested to see your video when you have a chance. Pat yourself on the back for all you are doing.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I KNEW Tika would have a swift recovery, how could she NOT with all the love and fantastic care you and your family have given her! 
I am anxious to see video of her getting around...does she feel like smiling and playing at all, yet?
She is a SUPERPOODLE and an inspiration to us all...


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Tika looks amazing ! I am anxious to see the video. You and your family deserve to be very proud of how you have taken care of your beautiful girl.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Wow! Way to go Tika!! And mom :biggrin:

She has healed beautifully and so great to see her up and around and looking so confident on her feet. 

As we are all saying, you have done an absolutely amazing job caring for her. She's one lucky poodle


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Tika, this is Cookie. She's a Tripawd also. Most of the time I forget that she is only on 3 legs, the only thing she can't do is go down multiple steps. She was born with just a stump at her elbow (so the story goes, she's 7 and I've had her for 2 years now). 

So Cookie's on your team and rooting for you!


----------

